# New Ducato light deflectors ?



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's one for you lad's n Lassies- 

Can you get, and how do you fit, beam deflectors for the headlights on the new ducato cab ??.. 

I asked at the Swift factory . after they had sorted all our various problems ( MUCH PRAISE a manufacturer who cares what we the buying public think  ) but no responce yet , I don't think that they know yet. but do you know that's the question . 

I attached some black cloth tape where I thought it would do most good and as we don't really use the van at night when in France I wasn't too worried , but I would like to know if they make beam deflecters for the new lights and where to fit them .. Regards all. 

PS. How do some of you get those super avatar thingies. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GTS1 said:


> PS. How do some of you get those super avatar thingies. :roll:


The rotten show-offs among us make our own   but Mr Google will find loads of ready prepared ones for you if you ask him.

Be aware that it must be no bigger than 80 x 80 pixels for this forum, or it won't upload. Easy enough to reduce though if you find a bigger one that you like.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

You can get them from Halfords, I used them in France this summer


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats good .. Where did you fit them?


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

I used the eurolites jobbies and figure No 5 was what they said to use for the new Fiat X2/50 chassis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ducato headlights*

Hi

I bought a set of those plastic headlamp covers costing an arm and a leg. The had clear markings where the black tape should go. Note the black tape is very irregular in shape and size.

However, I have been advised by several sources that the headlights are "parallel lighting" and so do not need adjustment. Indeed, I had no black tape on when I went to Italy and no one coming the other way flashed at me etc.

Russell


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

If that's the case I won't bother again.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Ducato headlights*



Rapide561 said:


> However, I have been advised by several sources that the headlights are "parallel lighting" and so do not need adjustment.


This is now common practice on many new cars, dipping down but neither to the right or left.. .. also be aware if your headlights have 'plastic' lenses some adhesives will attack the plastic.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> However, I have been advised by several sources that the headlights are "parallel lighting" and so do not need adjustment.


Does anyone know if this is the case with the 2007 Transit?

Planning our first trip in France soon and the headlights are on a list of to do's

Richard...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am due to have deflectors fitted when I go down to Chelston for my next make over. I do not understand the parralel light idea nor can I spell it. When I was in Escargot land if I did not drop the lights to setting 3 I would certainly incur regular flashes from oncoming traffic and even some when I did have on setting 3. I presume if my lights were parallel then this would not have happened. Also on setting 3, it hardly lights up anything useful.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlights Fiat X2/50*

Richard, try this

Drive your car towards a wall, headlights on - see which way the lights seem to point.

Do it again with your van - and try to establish if the beams point left or straight ahead.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We took the van to Europe at Easter, before the Halfords beam deflectors were available. It was clear, from the drive- up -to -the -wall -in -the -dark test that beam deflectors were needed and we bodged them out of a packet of beam deflectors sold for another model. We wrote to Fiat and the Halford's manufacturer and several other people to see if we could find exactly where to stick them. No one could answer that but at no point did Fiat suggest they were not needed at all.

We went again to Europe in August and September and bought a pair of the polycarbonate protectors/ deflectors then - £ 51 from Fiat. These are specifically made to fit the new Fiat headlamps and there is no suggestion that the deflector part is unneccessary. There are marks on the shields and black tape to stick there.

Given that these also protect what looks like an expensive headlamp against breakage or chips I think it is worth it. The black tape came off easily and we have more for use next time.

NB that over much of the continent headlamps are compulsary even in daylight.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Headlights*



Pusser said:


> I am due to have deflectors fitted when I go down to Chelston for my next make over. I do not understand the parralel light idea nor can I spell it. When I was in Escargot land if I did not drop the lights to setting 3 I would certainly incur regular flashes from oncoming traffic and even some when I did have on setting 3. I presume if my lights were parallel then this would not have happened. Also on setting 3, it hardly lights up anything useful.


I am LHD though - wonder if that has anything to do with it?

Russell


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell, 
I think you will find as your swift is LHD it will have Euro lights fitted, which are flat beams. UK spec. vans which are RHD will dip to the left, therefore needing deflectors when on the continent.
I still find it had to believe that the manufacturers can't make a standard bulb headlight that can be easily adjusted for left and right drive, which complys with all the European regulations. Most HID lights are adjustable, but I guess they are too expensive for a van.
Colin


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

In the 60's and 70's I lived in Germany and on my various cars, UK and continental L and RHD, the headlight bulbs always had a LH and a RH slot.
So never a problem either way.
It is obviously too simple for modern manufacturers! :?


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorted !! Thanks to other members this problem seems to be solved. purchase headlight protectors and fit beembenders ( No 5 position) to protectors. protectors available from Fiat or spotted on ebay on following link,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiat-Ducato-H...3|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Just ordered mine will let you know if all ok.


----------

